# Dieter Bohlen, Fernanda Brandao, Patrick Nuo @ DSDS 2011 Promos (17x)



## Claudia (26 Dez. 2010)

thx Summer 17​


----------



## Rolli (26 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Fernanda Brandao - DSDS Promo´s 2010 (17x)*

:thx: dir für die fesche Fernanda


----------



## oollee (26 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Fernanda Brandao - DSDS Promo´s 2010 (17x)*

krass...bohlen sieht auf den fotos aus wie ein zombie mit gesichtslähmung...gruslig


----------



## robbie55 (27 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Fernanda Brandao - DSDS Promo´s 2010 (17x)*

Danke, sie ist sehr hübsch.... aber was qualifiziert sie für die Jury?


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Fernanda Brandao - DSDS Promo´s 2010 (17x)*

Die entspricht doch genau Dieters Beuteschema


----------



## Lana (7 Jan. 2011)

*Den Vielen Dank ! :thumbup: Thank You So So Much!*


----------



## Goldkehle (12 Jan. 2011)

Danke für die aktuellen Bilder von Branda.
Ist doch eigentlich eine n e t t e


----------



## Omar (30 Jan. 2011)

:thx:


----------



## Mike150486 (16 Juli 2016)

Schöne Bilder.

:thx:


----------



## Crank99 (17 März 2017)

Nette bilder:thx:


----------

